# ULEB: "great job"



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

_"After several enquiries and reports, the competition department of the Euroleague decided on Tuesday to invite Idea Slask Wroclaw to be the Polish representative in the 2003-04 Euroleague. The main reason for this invitation is the inability of Anwil Wloclawek, the new Polish champion, to fulfill some of the criteria established by the Euroleague Regulations to take part in the competition. The fact that the nearest airport to the city is some 100 kilometers away and small enough to allow only international charter flights was decisive in making this decision. Since the runners-up, Prokom of Sopot, do not fulfill these criteria either, the Euroleague decided to invite Idea Slask, a club with which it has collaborated very well during the last two seasons. At the same time, it has been decided to invite the two Polish finalists two the ULEB Cup, instead of allotting only one spot for Polish teams. _". 

So, why last year AEK was allowed to partecipate at the Eurolegaue, even if the yellow-blacks were playing in Lamia, 154 km. from Athens (closest airport)? 
Is that because AEK is not Anwil Wloclawek? So, let's face the truth? Does Anwil rapresent something, is it an interesting name? Who could buy the tv rights of a team called "Anwil Wloclawek?". Let's be serious. Can you imagine a supporter of Barcelona interested in a game of his team in Wloclawek? At least, Slask Wroclaw has already a name in the European basketball. 
Who cares if Anwil has won the Polish championship, with a best team than Slask... "Money money money..."... 

Ah, it's interesting the fact of ULEB Cup: two spots to Poland. Greece had three, now two (Ionikos and Makedonikos): is it because Greek teams didn't accept to play in the ULEB competitions because ULEB still has to pay many Greek teams that partecipated in the precedent editions of the Euroleague? 
Just asking...


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

:grinning: 
ur good....

although I have to add that ULEB owns money not only to the Greek Euroleague teams...


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

I believe the two best dutch teams in recent years;
Eiffel Towers Nijmegen and Demon Astronauts Amsterdam 
will be participating in the ULEB also..

I hope they can make an impact.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> I believe the two best dutch teams in recent years;
> Eiffel Towers Nijmegen and Demon Astronauts Amsterdam
> will be participating in the ULEB also..
> ...


Who are their main players?

Off topic: Is it true that Rik Smits is playing in the Netherlands?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> although I have to add that ULEB owns money not only to the Greek Euroleague teams...


You're absolutely right. Example: ULEB gave only 250.000 USD to Siena till now, while Montepaschi had to receive 750.000/1.000.000 USD (sorry, but I can't remember the exact terms of the contract).


----------

